# How many cigarettes did you smoke?



## Clouder

Morning, morning my fellow inmates,

I was just wondering (as I am still sukkeling to get off the stinkings) when you guys smoked, how many cigarettes did you smoke per day? And maybe which brand?

I've been smoking now for.. 26 odd years (Started when I was just a boy )

I use to gooi about 25-35 a day (40 on a bad day), smoking Winston since day 1, I'm down now to about 10.

I sukkel with it, man!

EDIT: I would like to add, over the years with the tobacco laws and all, tobacco companies started reducing tar and nicotine in their cigarettes. Every time a new 'look' came out for the cigarette boxes, I noticed my smokes are less powerful. I use to HATE that, but now I'm glad about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marlboro Blue Ice between 30 and 50 a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KlutcH

When I used to smoke "stinkies" about 3 years ago, I would average around 13 - 15 a day, then I used tablets called "zyban" (Works 100%) I quit smoking for a year, then one night I had a few dops to many and was having drags of my friends "rollies", I then started rolling my own till about Feb this year also averaging around 13 - 15 a day. In Feb I went to twisp bought a solo, this thing lasted about week, bought 2 clearo's, these also did not last to long, leaking etc, coils lasting a week blah blah,. So I looked into an alternative product (Subox mini kit) , still vaping on this thing. I quit the "rollies" the day I bought the solo. Haven't smoked a stinkie or a rollie since.

Little background on Zyban, its actually an anti depressant tablet but when they did a survey about 90% of the smokers quit smoking for some odd reason lol. I just took them with the idea of "this isn't going to work" and carried on smoking as per normal, I was off the stinkies a week and a half later without even noticing. So if you are struggling getting off stinkies by using vape products I can recommend Zyban, I have referred about 4 of my friends to this and they have all stopped the stinkies. You need to get these tablets proscribed by a doctor obviously with reason to quit smoking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

35 - 50 everyday







PS. I edited the thread title @Clouder

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Ya! THAT was REAL Winston! "Taste America, light a Winston!"

Thanx @Alex


----------



## Clouder

@KlutcH , I've tried that Zyban and there another one, forgot the name now... It didn't work for me 
I'll just keep vaping until I'm off it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

i smoked a pack a day Stuyvesant red for 10 years since college. Before that there were a few cigarettes in school but nothing too serious. since vaping i havent touched a stinky

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Drmzindec

I actually wanted to open the same thread, even though I vape and have great juice i still smoke in between sometimes (3-5 a day). And when i smoked i had a box a day (20+) Stuyvesant filters. When i just started vaping i quit the day i bought my Penny mod and Kanger Tank (The big one) it lasted 3 months without a hitch and then one night had a few drinks, misplaced my mod and woke up smoking the next day. Since then its been a few a day while vaping.

At this moment in time ive been off the stinkies for 3 days and just vaping, im going to do it the free will way this time. If i can get past the first week it will be easier and when week 2 comes i will say the same thing until i dont feel like ever touching that shit again! Its hard but maybe just dont smoke.

A trick i learned the past 3 days - only vape when you feel like a smoke. Its helping me a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## korn1

Marlboro red or aspen when money was low. Anywhere from 10/15 and on weekends a box a night or more. Once the beer hits your lips.... 

Edit : I could not just sit and talk to friends so I would chain smoke 

Lucky I am off the stinkies now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Riaz

I used to smoke about 15+ cigs a day- stuyvesant filter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I started smoking, pinching Paul Revere's or Camel Filter's here and there from my dad when I was in std 6. Stopped until I was writing Matric finals.

After school Peter Stuyvesant Extra Mild. Started on 20, by the time I quit between 30-40. Smoked in total for around 20 odd years.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Dunhill Infinite Lights at a rate of at least 80 per day in the end. Around 38 years of smoking. Tried all the other stuff - hypnotism, gum, acupuncture, all the pills (except the "suicide" one), etc. Tried the first few versions of the Twisp without success. When I got the right gear and high nic (36 mg, I kid you not - now on 12 mg), stopped smoking within a week - was just going to give it a try - no expectations. More than 2 years later and have not touched a stinky since.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Wash

Started smoking at varsity - 2002. I was on 20-30 cigs a day. Started off buying different brands every day just for variation, but settled on Marlboro Gold and later moved on to Pall Mall (Princeton) blue. Smoked a lot of Dunhill in Zambia in 2012 (dirt cheap there!) and went through a couple of phases where Camel (filters and lights) were my poison of choice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rebel

I smoked a pack a day of Stuyvesant Extra Mild for 12 years

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Dunhill Infinite Lights at a rate of at least 80 per day in the end. Around 38 years of smoking. Tried all the other stuff - hypnotism, gum, acupuncture, all the pills (except the "suicide" one), etc. Tried the first few versions of the Twisp without success. When I got the right gear, stopped smoking within a week - was just going to give it a try - no expectations. More than 2 years later and have not touched a stinky since.



80 a day!!! 
Did you not stop to eat or drink... or sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> 80 a day!!!
> Did you not stop to eat or drink... or sleep


Not much

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox

I was a smoker for 27 years and a chain smoker for the last 20 on average 40+ a day started on gunston plain went to texan then chesterfield the last few years was embassy red coz it was cheap started on a twisp it sucked got good advice got the subox mini and now 5 months stinky free

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan

Smoked +/- 40 Marlboro Gold
2 pack (mixed) pipe tobacco per month
+/- 10 cigars per month
Duration: 39 years (started early teens)
Some will power, 36mg Nic e-juice in beginning and encouragement on this forum, took me about 5 days to get rid of the stinkies. @Clouder don't hit yourself too hard - if you feel like you have to smoke NOW or you kill someone, light up a Winston, but keep on vaping, over time the smokes will start to taste k@k. It takes longer for some than others. Being active on the forum certainly helped me tremendously during the first tough month. Set short goals for yourself, even if you have to start with short 1 hour intervals. You can even start a thread like: "@Clouder's Progress" for an example and post daily in the thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Wyvern

I started out on camel lights, a pack a day, changed to Stuyvesant menthol 30 a day when I lived in the UK, got to Aus (stinkies are fooooken expensive there) smoked 10 -15 there. Got back to SA back on 20 a day. Slowly tapered it down to about 10 a day, more when I went out tho. I picked up my tiny Istick 10v and since then I have had one drag on a cig and threw it away. I am over stinkies, I cant stand them at all anymore, I have already converted my brother, mum and we are working on converting a friend now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Wyvern said:


> I have already converted my brother, mum and we are working on converting a friend now.



Out of everyone I converted, about a handful, only 1 still vapes. I noticed that if you don't progress with your gear, it doesn't stick. 

I used the Evod battery for about 3 weeks before I got my beloved Spinner 2's for the extra boost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Camel Lights. On a good day 30 odds. On a bad day 40..I smoked for 19 years. Try to quit on Zyban for 6 months. Tried Champix..did not help. Tried the twisp clearo....did not help. Joined Ecigssa 5 months ago meet good people got the right gear...quit.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## korn1

Petrus said:


> Tried Champix



Heard that stuff can make some people depressed / 'crazy' 

I tried this and it helped until I went to oppikoppi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Easy_Way_to_Stop_Smoking


----------



## shaunnadan

korn1 said:


> Marlboro red or aspen when money was low. Anywhere from 10/15 and on weekends a box a night or more. Once the beer hits your lips....
> 
> Edit : I could not just sit and talk to friends so I would chain smoke
> 
> Lucky I am off the stinkies now



so was it sit and talk with friends while drinking or in general that brought out the chain vaping....


----------



## shaunnadan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I started smoking, pinching Paul Revere's or Camel Filter's here and there from my dad when I was in std 6. Stopped until I was writing Matric finals.
> 
> After school Peter Stuyvesant Extra Mild. Started on 20, by the time I quit between 30-40. Smoked in total for around 20 odd years.



my school smoking was the other way , lol

started in std 6 and smoked the whole of high school and the when i got to matric stopped smoking for the whole year ! started again in my 1st week on campus and because a regular full blown addict


----------



## korn1

shaunnadan said:


> so was it sit and talk with friends while drinking or in general that brought out the chain vaping....



A mix of both I would say


----------



## shaunnadan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> 80 a day!!!
> Did you not stop to eat or drink... or sleep



@Andre 
so average of 16 hours awake a day, 80 smokes in that time is 5 smokes an hour. an average of 12min between smokes from wake up to shut down ! OMG thats rough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> @Andre
> so average of 16 hours awake a day, 80 smokes in that time is 5 smokes an hour. an average of 12min between smokes from wake up to shut down ! OMG thats rough!


It was rough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

korn1 said:


> A mix of both I would say



increased wattage was my answer to solving the drinking part... 

the other part is social awkwardness. which i would love to find a cure for.... 

i can handle other vapers, generally smart people and funny people. its when i have to endure conversations with the dummys that i land up just going to rebuild a coil or something


----------



## VapeSnow

20-30 a day Lucky Strike Filter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Imagine how much money the tobacco companies loose per day just from the people on THIS thread alone.

Yes its not relative compared to their billions, but it sure as hell packs a punch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang

Yoh i was not even close to any of you guys.

Dunhill lights. A pack lasted me 3-4 days, sometimes a week.
I was basically a casual smoker but even after Dr asked me to stop I just couldn't for some reason.
All my friends smoke and being around them was tuff man lol
But since 20 September I have not had a stinkie. I had to test if I was really done so I have tried and got so nauseous not even taking a full drag.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Riaz said:


> Imagine how much money the tobacco companies loose per day just from the people on THIS thread alone.
> 
> Yes its not relative compared to their billions, but it sure as hell packs a punch.




so my 10 years

smokes were R15 a pack when i started and R25 a pack when i quit (average increase of 1 rand a year)
rough calculation of 340 days a year smoking (sick days i wouldnt smoke)

grand total spent : R68'340.00 !!!!!

OMFG that is MOFO Insane !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777

Started 2005 in varsity. Averaged about 10 a day. When going out could easily go through 1 pack a night. Tried all brands and settled for Marlboro Gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

30 - 40 smokes a day, Lucky Strike Lights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Out of everyone I converted, about a handful, only 1 still vapes. I noticed that if you don't progress with your gear, it doesn't stick.
> 
> I used the Evod battery for about 3 weeks before I got my beloved Spinner 2's for the extra boost.


I totally agree but as you can see from @Nimatek's posts - he is a vape convert for life. Mum still struggles with the stinkies, but a lot of it has to do with some crappy stuff that is going on at home currently. She does smoke 1 pack a week now tho down from 10 stinkies a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

I smoked Dunhill, 30 a day for 50 years that's just over a half a million cigarettes I smoked.
After I started vaping it took me 4 days to stop the cigarettes, not had one since. 
So vaping stopped me smoking cigarettes.
Thank you vaping.
Dave


----------



## Deckie

20-30 Camel lights /day for 30 years. During the last 2 or 3 years I didn't really enjoy it - it was that first 1 in the morning with a good cup of coffee that kept me a slave. Vaping has definitely done the trick


----------



## rogue zombie

I also no longer enjoyed it for the last few years.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

About 30 Camel Blacks a day for +- 10 years. I was lucky - had no intention of quitting at the time, but bought a (terrible and overpriced) Twisp Edge for those times when I couldn't smoke. After using that progressively more frequently for two weeks, I realized that cigarettes started tasting worse and worse and that I didn't really 'need' to smoke anymore (Twisp caved in a week after with no customer service or honoring of warranty whatsoever, so luckily I had to upgrade then)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Rob Fisher said:


> Marlboro Blue Ice between 30 and 50 a day!
> View attachment 40873



Ditto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

KlutcH said:


> When I used to smoke "stinkies" about 3 years ago, I would average around 13 - 15 a day, then I used tablets called "zyban" (Works 100%) I quit smoking for a year, then one night I had a few dops to many and was having drags of my friends "rollies", I then started rolling my own till about Feb this year also averaging around 13 - 15 a day. In Feb I went to twisp bought a solo, this thing lasted about week, bought 2 clearo's, these also did not last to long, leaking etc, coils lasting a week blah blah,. So I looked into an alternative product (Subox mini kit) , still vaping on this thing. I quit the "rollies" the day I bought the solo. Haven't smoked a stinkie or a rollie since.
> 
> Little background on Zyban, its actually an anti depressant tablet but when they did a survey about 90% of the smokers quit smoking for some odd reason lol. I just took them with the idea of "this isn't going to work" and carried on smoking as per normal, I was off the stinkies a week and a half later without even noticing. So if you are struggling getting off stinkies by using vape products I can recommend Zyban, I have referred about 4 of my friends to this and they have all stopped the stinkies. You need to get these tablets proscribed by a doctor obviously with reason to quit smoking



I do not want to derail this thread or in any way try to invalidate @KlutcH 's point on Zyban. However, Zyban (Bupropion, prescribed in 'anti-depressant' form as Wellbutrin) or Chantix / Champix (Varenicline), like most other drugs (or vaping for that matter), works very well (with varying degrees of side effects) for some people and for others not at all (or the side effects might outweigh the benefit). I took Wellbutrin for other health reasons (side effects quite rough, but I do not 'regret' taking it as it was necessary at the time) and thought that I might as well quit smoking then as well, and found that for me it made it no easier - I ended up failing completely. Additionally, the side effects (as with many other drugs and of course varied from person to person, but it seems to have been understated with Zyban / Champix at one stage) can be quite serious. 

As far as the demonstrable harm linked to these drugs (Lots of info available on net. 2 links: http://psychcentral.com/news/2009/0...arned-of-risk-of-suicide-depression/6861.html http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/01/chantix-zyban-issued-suic_n_224217.html) it actually seems that they are 'proven' to be more harmful than vaping (as specifically a smoking cessation aid). Additionally, they (Bupropion at least) have been in general use for roughly the same time as vaping - so the arguments as to the "long term adverse health effects" of vaping not being sufficiently studied would be equally applicable to these drugs (I do realise that in order for any medicine to be approved at all, extensive clinical trials have to be undertaken. However, even according to clinical reasoning the ultimate long term effects can only be 'predicted' with some level of probability). 

Perhaps a point to ponder for some Ministers of Health.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Used to smoke Craven A menthols , between 5-7 a day , more when i went out with friends. Bought my first evod kit and 18mg juice in 2013 and haven't touched a cigarette since . Evod lasted me a solid year with no leaks or dry hits or anything.i upgraded to a Reo after a year dropped my nic content down to 12mg , im vaping happily on 3/6 mg juice now 2.5 years down the line.

i still have my evods somewhere lol !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

40 Ciggs a day and the cheap k@k!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> 40 Ciggs a day and the cheap k@k!



.... "the cheap or green k@k"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey

Started smoking at 12yrs and quit at 27. Benson and hedges special mild, moved to rothmans red ended up on dunhill lights. 20's cost R9.50 when I started and about 35 to 40 rand at the end. Averaged 10 a day. So glad its zero now


----------



## andro

marlboro blue ice . 1 pack a day .but only to half the cigarette. didnt like the taste after that and trew it away

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> .... "the cheap or green k@k"?



No, just cheap. I never touched the giggle twiggs....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lex Aer

Lets see. Started with Camel Lights in matric maybe 2 or 3 a day. Then varsity maybe 5 to 10 a day. London for a few years, went up to a pack of Camel Mild a day. Last 15 years between 20 and 30 Camel Lights a day. Stressful day, up to 40 a day. When I finally started vaping (don't believe the stuff VA sells counts) cut the stinkies down drastically and then quit as they started to taste god awful.

If you need to have a stinkie then have one. It may take a bit of time but we all quit eventually and in our own time.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Morning, morning my fellow inmates,
> 
> I was just wondering (as I am still sukkeling to get off the stinkings) when you guys smoked, how many cigarettes did you smoke per day? And maybe which brand?
> 
> I've been smoking now for.. 26 odd years (Started when I was just a boy )
> 
> I use to gooi about 25-35 a day (40 on a bad day), smoking Winston since day 1, I'm down now to about 10.
> 
> I sukkel with it, man!
> 
> EDIT: I would like to add, over the years with the tobacco laws and all, tobacco companies started reducing tar and nicotine in their cigarettes. Every time a new 'look' came out for the cigarette boxes, I noticed my smokes are less powerful. I use to HATE that, but now I'm glad about it!



Great thread @Clouder !
Have added a poll for you. Let me know if its okay


----------



## Silver

Drmzindec said:


> I actually wanted to open the same thread, even though I vape and have great juice i still smoke in between sometimes (3-5 a day). And when i smoked i had a box a day (20+) Stuyvesant filters. When i just started vaping i quit the day i bought my Penny mod and Kanger Tank (The big one) it lasted 3 months without a hitch and then one night had a few drinks, misplaced my mod and woke up smoking the next day. Since then its been a few a day while vaping.
> 
> At this moment in time ive been off the stinkies for 3 days and just vaping, im going to do it the free will way this time. If i can get past the first week it will be easier and when week 2 comes i will say the same thing until i dont feel like ever touching that shit again! Its hard but maybe just dont smoke.
> 
> A trick i learned the past 3 days - only vape when you feel like a smoke. Its helping me a lot.



Go for it @Drmzindec 
Wishing you well! We expect to hear how its going each and every day! We are going to help you get to the two week mark! You can do it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rothmans Blue - About 25 a day - for 17 years

Am apalled

Twisp Clearo got me off in 9 days. Thanks Twisp.
Then I found this forum.
As others have said, being involved here and improving my vape while learning from everyone else has made all the difference.
The last two years of vaping has been the most amazing experience. Am very grateful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

Clouder said:


> Morning, morning my fellow inmates,
> 
> I was just wondering (as I am still sukkeling to get off the stinkings) when you guys smoked, how many cigarettes did you smoke per day? And maybe which brand?
> 
> I've been smoking now for.. 26 odd years (Started when I was just a boy )
> 
> I use to gooi about 25-35 a day (40 on a bad day), smoking Winston since day 1, I'm down now to about 10.
> 
> I sukkel with it, man!
> 
> EDIT: I would like to add, over the years with the tobacco laws and all, tobacco companies started reducing tar and nicotine in their cigarettes. Every time a new 'look' came out for the cigarette boxes, I noticed my smokes are less powerful. I use to HATE that, but now I'm glad about it!


When I smoked (47+yrs.) I wanted all the flavor all the nic.and tar,full bore,no de-caf coffee no light beer no diet Coke. I wanted it all.I could have done w/o the heart attack tho...


----------



## blujeenz

I started smoking as a 2nd profession when I did my 2yrs National Service in '81. 
Winston red crushproof box not the softer crumple one, tasted different, it was also a tried and tested way to stay awake on the 2:30 am guard duty.
Smoked from then till '95, neither the patches nor the gum worked, had to do it the hard way..ie like bear with pineapple leaves for toilet paper.
Somewhere between year 10 and year 15, I stopped counting how many years it had been, by then you've re-invented yourself as someone who used to smoke, back when lions once roamed Adderley Street.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

This is not about radiation, it's about smoking.Watch the last four minutes.

I don’t know if this has been posted before...Count your lucky stars for kicking the smoking habit.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver

Wow, that is just incredibly disturbing yet informative @Warlock
Thanks for posting and sharing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gibo

20 a day marlbro lights... @Jakey introduced to me to vaping. 1 n half years haven't had 1 smoke

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Wow! I did not know that. Now I'm even gladder I quit smoking!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAVaper

Unbelievable! 
So it's true 
Keep vaping and live longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I started smoking after high school, started on the red Chesterfields, every time I tried quitting I'd find myself smoking more than before and just before I took delivery of my SVD and Kayfun 3.1 I was burning through 3 packs of Camel Filters a day and a 20 pack of cherry cigars a week with the odd pack of Camel Plains for when I needed a kick. 

Thank God for vaping and this forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## SAVaper

BumbleBee said:


> I started smoking after high school, started on the red Chesterfields, every time I tried quitting I'd find myself smoking more than before and just before I took delivery of my SVD and Kayfun 3.1 I was burning through 3 packs of Camel Filters a day and a 20 pack of cherry cigars a week with the odd pack of Camel Plains for when I needed a kick.
> 
> Thank God for vaping and this forum!



Sjoe man, jy het gemeen om te stook soos n stoom engine.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Marlboro, pack to pack and a half a day. On weekends minimum 2 packs a day. Smoked for about 15 years


----------



## Trashcanman3284

19 years of smoking. Up until start of my career in IT I smoked a pack a day, maybe less. Gradually increased the more stressful the job became. Then we hit a project that had us working 18hr days for months on end which made me ramp up to 2 packs a day by having 2 or more cigarettes during a 5 min smoke break. Thank my lucky stars for vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Did 30 a day for about 20 years...
Varied between Camel, Dunhill and the last 5 years Stuyvesant blue. I used to buy a pack of Lucky Stikes for weekends...they rocked!


----------



## Shooterbuddy

2 Packs a day. Also smoked pipe a while towards the end.http://www.smokers-mall.com/images/products/gauloises-brunes-non-filter.gif Don't touch the stinkies anymore


----------



## Derkster_122

I know to a lot it may seem like a complete no no but I have maybe smoked a total of three boxes of cigarettes in my entire life (have a few drinks and either bum off my mates or jus go buy a box which inevitably sat in the car for weeks on end). I love smoking hubbly/ hookah/ shisha, whatever you call it and have noticed how the hub has been dropped almost completely in favour of vaping just a lil nic. I still enjoy a good hubbly every now n then but I rate it's at least a good thing that I've cut it down.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Andre

Derkster_122 said:


> I know to a lot it may seem like a complete no no but I have maybe smoked a total of three boxes of cigarettes in my entire life (have a few drinks and either bum off my mates or jus go buy a box which inevitably sat in the car for weeks on end). I love smoking hubbly/ hookah/ shisha, whatever you call it and have noticed how the hub has been dropped almost completely in favour of vaping just a lil nic. I still enjoy a good hubbly every now n then but I rate it's at least a good thing that I've cut it down.
> 
> 
> I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


Hubbly is as unhealthy as smoking as you are still burning stuff. Vaping for the win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derkster_122

Andre said:


> Hubbly is as unhealthy as smoking as you are still burning stuff. Vaping for the win.



Yip yip I know it's bad and I get really peeved with people trying to convince others that it's better than cigarettes, was just remarking at the fact that since I started vaping the hubbly usage has drastically dropped.



I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Lushen

I was a 30-40 smoker a day for about 18 years, started with Peter Stuveysand, moved onto Camel Filter and then Marlboro.
Discovered vaping about 2.5 years ago and never looked back.

After I started vaping, I tried a puff of a cigarette on 2-3 occasions, just to check whether I was missing it, and I could not stand the taste or the feeling.
That's when I realised, how did I ever smoke cigarettes

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I used to smoke 20 to 30 Camels per day, more on weekends. A bit of peer group smoking in school but started at varsity.

Kept going for 35 years. I never once tried to give up smoking. About two years ago I saw someone vaping on a twisp, and decided to give it a try. I still had no intention to give up smoking, but I am a gadget nut. Bought a couple of ego cigalikes, and never smoked again. I still have a few packets of stinkies lying around the house from two years ago. Whenever I come across one, they remind me how lucky I am that vaping stopped me smoking.

When one reads the inputs above, it is hard to believe that people still maintain that vaping doesn't help smokers get off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caveman

Chesterfield Red (Filter). 30 - 40 A day. 12 years

Never felt or smelt better since I started vaping. Just hit 7 months without touching one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I was never a prolific smoker by any stretch of the imagination. At my peak a carton would last me a month. I started with Camel Filters and then moved onto Marlboro Reds and finally Marlboro Silvers. I smoked for 14 years and in the run up to quitting I smoked about about 5 Marlboro Silvers (ultra light) cigarettes a day. I had made a conscious decision to quit but could not get over that final hurdle. Vaping (or Twisping at that time) helped me get over that final hurdle. 

Started on a Twisp Clearo the first week of 2015 and by the end of that week I had quit smoking and have not touched a cigarette since.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Igno

Smoked for 14 years and end of 2014 I got myself the Twisp Clearo and within a week stopped smoking completely. Within 3 months of getting the Twisp, I upgraded to bigger and better things. I've had 2 tiny relapses since I started vaping and both times were because my batteries died on me and I was drinking with friends. The last time was at the Iron Maiden concert earlier this year when I ran out of batteries and I had a cigarette, the worst taste ever! I have got myself more gear since then and will never be without a mod, tank or batteries again. 

I also tried to quit a few times while I was smoking and tried everything from patches, gum to anti-depressants and nothing worked, vaping though has saved my life and I still laugh at my friends who still smoke when they tell me "that stuff is worse than cigarettes". I have converted a few of my other friends, but you just get those "hardegat" people that will forever refuse to change their habbits unfortunately for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Rude Rudi said:


> Did 30 a day for about 20 years...
> Varied between Camel, Dunhill and the last 5 years Stuyvesant blue. I used to buy a pack of Lucky Stikes for weekends...they rocked!



Liked


Igno said:


> Smoked for 14 years and end of 2014 I got myself the Twisp Clearo and within a week stopped smoking completely. Within 3 months of getting the Twisp, I upgraded to bigger and better things. I've had 2 tiny relapses since I started vaping and both times were because my batteries died on me and I was drinking with friends. The last time was at the Iron Maiden concert earlier this year when I ran out of batteries and I had a cigarette, the worst taste ever! I have got myself more gear since then and will never be without a mod, tank or batteries again.
> 
> I also tried to quit a few times while I was smoking and tried everything from patches, gum to anti-depressants and nothing worked, vaping though has saved my life and I still laugh at my friends who still smoke when they tell me "that stuff is worse than cigarettes". I have converted a few of my other friends, but you just get those "hardegat" people that will forever refuse to change their habbits unfortunately for them.



I hit those who tell me that with facts now. Shuts them up quickly. I wish I could have seen Maiden


----------



## Willyza

Those were the days

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporeon13

KlutcH said:


> When I used to smoke "stinkies" about 3 years ago, I would average around 13 - 15 a day, then I used tablets called "zyban" (Works 100%) I quit smoking for a year, then one night I had a few dops to many and was having drags of my friends "rollies", I then started rolling my own till about Feb this year also averaging around 13 - 15 a day. In Feb I went to twisp bought a solo, this thing lasted about week, bought 2 clearo's, these also did not last to long, leaking etc, coils lasting a week blah blah,. So I looked into an alternative product (Subox mini kit) , still vaping on this thing. I quit the "rollies" the day I bought the solo. Haven't smoked a stinkie or a rollie since.
> 
> Little background on Zyban, its actually an anti depressant tablet but when they did a survey about 90% of the smokers quit smoking for some odd reason lol. I just took them with the idea of "this isn't going to work" and carried on smoking as per normal, I was off the stinkies a week and a half later without even noticing. So if you are struggling getting off stinkies by using vape products I can recommend Zyban, I have referred about 4 of my friends to this and they have all stopped the stinkies. You need to get these tablets proscribed by a doctor obviously with reason to quit smoking


Just read your thoughts on Zyban, amazing stuff that. I just told a friend today that of all smoke cessation aids, I believe Zyban and a vape would be by far the best combination to stop smoking cigarettes.

I've been smoking for 19 years, 4 of which was just messing about, 15 was as a proper smoker. Last year, I've been on 22-25 Rothmans Red.


----------



## Blacklung

Got started at the age of 10 , bad influence from elder brothers , started with Gunston plains , Van Rijns & Gold Dollar Blue 10pack / Cavella Kings ( cost about R1.00 in those days ), about 5 a day until High school. Then it was like 10 a day. After high school Pack and half a day for the last 30 years , primarily Chesterfield Red / Stuyvesant Blue. Decided almost 6months ago that after 40 yrs enough was enough, Went and got a twisp edge and haven't touched a stinkie since. 
Its a pity vaping was not around 10-15 years ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AhVape

Started early in high school and went for the long haul - 26 years 
I went through most of the brands, but just before i quit last year, i was on Camel double the purple one - pack and a half a day. 
I always wondered what brand would be next as the flavour out of those camels was tops (as cigarette flavours goes).
Then i found Twisp. last cig was last year December, literally two days after i got the twisp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Michael Buys

I'd been smoking since the age of 15 before vaping. That's a solid 9 years of which 7 was a pack or more a day. 

Before Vaping I'd usually average about 28 - 35 per day. I'm still guilty of the odd Lucky Strike now and then though. About one stinky a week. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice

Started at 19 in varsity. About 5 per day. Then progressively up to a pack a day. Broke the habit with a clearo but wasn't satisfied and went back to stinkies until I found ecigssa ordered a topbox mini and a AIO and haven't looked back since 3 July last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin

Started @ 16 when club tens was still a thing and slowly increased to the point where I was smoking a pack a day. Luckily a found some vaping vids on youtube got my self my first vape pen and said goodbye for good to smoking


----------



## Max

Started at the age of 9 (1972) - behind the well in the back garden - in Zimbabs - on my mom's long brown thin Dumonts' - and at the age of 53 (2016) - Sept 11 '16 - bombed smoking - Stuyvesant Blue and continued - uninterrupted with vaping - and what an awesome transition its been. 

Just prior to stopping - my daughter gave me an eCig arrangement she put together in the states before she came home for Christmas last year 2015 - Eleaf iStick 40W VW and a Kangertech Subtank Mini with some "Space Jam" Eclipse 6mg and Cuttwood Boss Reserve 3mg. Nothing happened with it until May June this year. 

Then I eventually started researching the whole Vaping Process and came to a point where a decision - deep in center of my heart - had to be made - for me and my beautiful Wife. 

Smoking will destroy your heart - literally - physically - mentally - emotionally - and you WILL become a Statistic - Fact - and my precious precious wife never really liked my smoking habit 

And I just didn't want to be remembered as a statistic - so I stopped smoking - went to 0mg Nic and have been enjoying the whole vaping lifestyle so frikken much. 

That's it in a nutshell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar

Started at 14 stealing my Fathers John Rolf's with the naughty crew. Back when a pack of 30's were R3.40.

Smoked uninterrupted, 40 a day since, living the life of a rock star until the age of 36. Initially quit cold turkey and then had the issue that when I had some drinks I end up falling back to the smokes again which got me started again in no time. Friend got me started on vaping which has gotten me of the cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SpiralSequence

I started smoking when i was very young, but didnt take it up fully till I was 14 years old. Smoked like a train for 17 years after that. I used to smoke Golden Virginia rollies when I moved to England so the idea of building your own coils and tinkering gave me the same satisfaction that rolling your own cigarettes.

So glad I found vaping and is fighting the battle to get everyone I know of the stinkies. Wife is now 6 months smoke free vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

SpiralSequence said:


> I started smoking when i was very young, but didnt take it up fully till I was 14 years old. Smoked like a train for 17 years after that. I used to smoke Golden Virginia rollies when I moved to England so the idea of building your own coils and tinkering gave me the same satisfaction that rolling your own cigarettes.
> 
> So glad I found vaping and is fighting the battle to get everyone I know of the stinkies. Wife is now 6 months smoke free vaper!



Snap @SpiralSequence 
I also smoked for 17 years. About 25 to 30 a day. Rothmans Blue mainly.

Been smoke free for just over three years now

Every now and then I think how many cigarettes I have avoided. That figure is now on about 27,000. I just cant believe how much that is!

Am very grateful I found vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Silver said:


> Snap @SpiralSequence
> I also smoked for 17 years. About 25 to 30 a day. Rothmans Blue mainly.
> 
> Been smoke free for just over three years now
> 
> Every now and then I think how many cigarettes I have avoided. That figure is now on about 27,000. I just cant believe how much that is!
> 
> Am very grateful I found vaping


@Silver I was laying in bed one night fighting for breath and thought to myself if I don't quit now it will kill me. 

Best decision I ever made!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

SpiralSequence said:


> @Silver I was laying in bed one night fighting for breath and thought to myself if I don't quit now it will kill me.
> 
> Best decision I ever made!



Great stuff
Very glad for you (and all of us)


----------



## Dietz

I was on 20-30 after 11 years (Started full time smoking at 11) of smoking did about 30 a day on the last two years. I tried Chappies, Zyban, "mind Techniques" and even the "I am smoking less" thing, but it was no success.

But in the end, the only thing that made me quit was a Cold turkey approach combined with the decision that I DO NOT WANT TO SMOKE any more, and that was that. The fact that I could bare go up 1 flight of stairs without huffing and puffing at the top gave me a fright when I started thinking about being active and playing with my (then) 1 yr Old.

I have to say that you need to really make that decision by your self that you do not want to smoke anymore, dont try and convince yourself, Just do it.

This year after no Cigs for Three years, I had a relapse, had a Very crazy stressful project and The stress got the better of me, I started binge smoking again, even said I will only smoke home rollys (Rolling tobacco that you roll yourself) and that when over to smoking again.
I put my foot down, and quict smoking again but this time I have the Vaaaaaping to get me through the difficult spots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Dietz said:


> I was on 20-30 after 11 years (Started full time smoking at 11) of smoking did about 30 a day on the last two years. I tried Chappies, Zyban, "mind Techniques" and even the "I am smoking less" thing, but it was no success.
> 
> But in the end, the only thing that made me quit was a Cold turkey approach combined with the decision that I DO NOT WANT TO SMOKE any more, and that was that. The fact that I could bare go up 1 flight of stairs without huffing and puffing at the top gave me a fright when I started thinking about being active and playing with my (then) 1 yr Old.
> 
> I have to say that you need to really make that decision by your self that you do not want to smoke anymore, dont try and convince yourself, Just do it.
> 
> This year after no Cigs for Three years, I had a relapse, had a Very crazy stressful project and The stress got the better of me, I started binge smoking again, even said I will only smoke home rollys (Rolling tobacco that you roll yourself) and that when over to smoking again.
> I put my foot down, and quict smoking again but this time I have the Vaaaaaping to get me through the difficult spots



Glad to hear @Dietz 
Hoping the vaping can keep the smoking at bay for you - indefinitely 
Hang in there and be patient - you will find your winning vape setups and juices - just takes a bit of time and trial and error. Once you have a great setup and a few juices you LOVE then its plain sailing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Polar

thought you guys might enjoy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## igor

Well... when I made the conversion I was smoking anywhere between 40 - 60 a day. Started with 18mg nic juice and am now down to 3mg nic. It's been an interesting ride

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

